# Research: women with TS, or mums of girls with TS, can you help?



## krissf

Do you have Turner Syndrome and have either thought about having a family, or have children? Are you the mum of a girl with Turner Syndrome? 

My name is Kriss Fearon, and I'm a researcher at De Montfort University in Leicester. My research is about how Turner Syndrome affects the decision to have a family.

I'm looking for two groups of women to take part in a confidential face-to-face interview.

The first group is women with Turner Syndrome of childbearing age who have thought about ways to have a family, or have gone ahead and had children by any method: e.g. natural conception, egg donation, adoption or surrogacy. If you decided not to have children, I would also like to hear from you.

The second group is mothers of girls with Turner Syndrome who have considered ways to approach their daughter's reproductive options while she is young.

Because some of the technology that helps women have a family is quite new (e.g. egg freezing), there is little research on what women with TS, or their mums, think about these options, and the reasons you may or may not decide to use them.

Everyone who takes part can choose to receive a short report on the research findings after it is finished.

I would love it if you would speak to me. If you'd like to find out more, without feeling any obligation to take part, please contact me at [email protected], or via the project website, http://goo.gl/TfxDPX


----------

